# Beginning from the start: Battalion?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I was wondering out of all the battalion boxes which one do you think is worth getting if you're starting an army, the criteria I'm thinking about is as follows.

1.) Value for Money
2.) Ease of use for a beginner as well as usefulness of what's included.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

The Ogres battalion is generally considered to be the best of the bunch in terms of usability, price and price/point on the table.

Dawrves and Bretonnians also have solid battalions which won't give you any useless models even if you buy two or three boxes.

Dwarves are the easiest army in the game to play (point and shoot, pointing optional), Ogres are pretty damned easy to use too if you stick to the standard builds. Brets much, much harder.

People disagree about the worst Battalions, though Tomb Kings, Empire and Warriors of Chaos are often mentioned.


Why? Are you thinking of starting Fantasy?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I've been trying to get back into actually playing the game which I haven't played for around 2 editions now. Due to problems it's been hard and I want to start completely from the beginning as if I've never played before, so I'm basically a beginner. 

I ended up getting the isle of blood set yesterday instead of an actual battalion, I've always been interested in the two armies in it so I thought it would be a better place to start rather than the battalion.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I ended up getting the isle of blood set yesterday instead of an actual battalion, I've always been interested in the two armies in it so I thought it would be a better place to start rather than the battalion.


Mostly dang. I started out with two IoBs (well, the Elves from...) and it was a mistake.

Y'see, you'll really only ever use the Mage and Swordmasters from the Elven half of that box. And that's if you like Swordmasters, which not everyone does.

The rest of the army is somewhere between 'not useful' and 'deliberate handicap'.

I really cannot recommend the High Elf Battalion either. Especially if you already have some IoB models.

Since you're already committed my advice would be to ignore the Seaguard. Just put them on ebay or something.

Put the Reavers in the back of a cupboard or 'cos chances are they'll be awesome in the next Army Book, so wait for that.

Convert the Gryphon to count-as as a Great Eagle.










Head on over to Ulthaun.net and read/ask about core troops to see if you like Archers or Spears and buy some of them. (I like spears myself, but I'm in the minority.)


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Well I was mainly thinking of playing skaven as I've always found them interesting and different to anything I've played before.


----------

